# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Nje sqarim ???

## Milkway

Pershendetje 

Se pari Per Hajr Fiter Bajrami . 

Desha nje sqarim nga ata qe din dhe kisha mi lut gjithe ata qe skan pergjigje . 

Duke rishikuar filmin mbi Islamin dhe fillet e tij me ra ne sy nje sen qe me beri pershtypje . 

Nese filmi eshte real dhe paraqet vertet jeten e asaj kohe dhe ngjarjet realisht si kan ndodh , ateher pash qe edhe femnat jo besimtare(jo muslimane) ishin te mbuluara , njelloj sikur sot qe jane femnat muslimane . 

Mos eshte mbulimi i kokes tradit arabe e jo muslimane ???? Mos ka vazhdu tradita , duke marr parasysh poziten gjeografike edhe kushtet klimatike ateher shifet qe ne Arabi duhet te mbulohen per shkak te reres etj . 

Nje gje tjeter qe e ben edhe me dyshuese eshte nje ajet Kur'anor : 
24:31. 
 Thuaju edhe besimtareve të ndalin shikimet e tyre, të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre, të mos zbulojnë stolitë e tyre përveç atyre që janë të dukshme, le të vejnë shamitë mbi krahrorin e tyre dhe të mos ua tregojnë bukuritë e tyre askujt përveç burrave të vet, babajve të vet ose babajve të burrave të vet, djemve të vet ose djemve të burrave të vet, vëllazërve të vet ose djemve të vëllezërve të vet, apo djemve të motrave të veta, ose grave të tyre (që u përmenden) dhe robreshave, të cilat i kanë në pronësinë e tyre, ose shërbetorëve nga meshkujt të cilët nuk ndiejnë nevojë për femrat ose fëmijët nuk kanë arritur pjekurinë për gra. Le të mos kërcasin me këmbët e tyre për të zbuluar fshehtësinë nga stolitë e tyre. Pendohuni të gjithë te All-llahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim . 


Ps Gimi nese ka nderhyrje jashte teme fshi gjitha ose nese eshte nevoja edhe mbylle temen .

----------


## xfiles

Avash avash po te hapen syte o Xhamia.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Mvaret cilat jan pjesët e turpshme të trupit...psh per mu pjeset e turpshme jan : organet seksuale te mashkullit dhe te femres,b.tha,zbulimi i kembeve deri te b... pastaj cicat etj etj...ama per muslimanët "ekstrem" zbulimi i dores eshte pjese e turpshme ,zbulimi i kokës,flokëve pjesë e turpshme zbulimi i këmbëve deri tek gjujte pjese e turpshme pastaj hapja pak e gjoksit e turpshme me bikini femra n`pllazh e turpshme....etj etj femra duhet te vishet ashtu si i ka hije një femre e jo të mbulohet nga koka deri në këmbë...

----------


## AnaH_M

> Pershendetje 
> 
> Se pari Per Hajr Fiter Bajrami . 
> 
> Desha nje sqarim nga ata qe din dhe kisha mi lut gjithe ata qe skan pergjigje . 
> 
> Duke rishikuar filmin mbi Islamin dhe fillet e tij me ra ne sy nje sen qe me beri pershtypje . 
> 
> Nese filmi eshte real dhe paraqet vertet jeten e asaj kohe dhe ngjarjet realisht si kan ndodh , ateher pash qe edhe femnat jo besimtare(jo muslimane) ishin te mbuluara , njelloj sikur sot qe jane femnat muslimane . 
> ...


Mbulesa ne Islam eshte urdher dhe jo tradite,nese kete eke ditur (besoj se po)ateher duhet te mendosh para se te shkruash,sepse te thuhet per nje urdher te krijuesit se eshte tradite e jo urdher nga zoti ateher ben mekate,ti mund te thuash:nuk thash se sesht urdher nga zoti!! e un te them nese eke ditur se eshte urdher nga Zoti mos thuash :majmun duke kercyer: e duket se eshte tradite arabe,pershkak reres.....ke kujdes mos i perziej gjerat....un po te isha si ti do thoja,edhe femrat jo muslimane kan qen te mbuluara ndoshta se kan qen te krishtera....e sipas bibles duhet ta dijsh se femra duhet te mbulohet(mos hyjm ne teme tjeter)

e sa i perket asaj qe thua se te ve edhe ne me dyshim dhe citon ajet kuranor.behu pak me i qarte se cka don te thuash sepse nuk te kuptova,mos don te thuash se ajeti nuk te pershtatet me veten tende apo me logjiken tende apo me kushtete moderne te jetes.....vec mos haro ne Islam nuk ka sic duam ne,ka regulla te cilat jan perkufizu para 1500 viteve,te vjen mir ty ose jo eshte krejt nje problem i yty personal 

pres pergjigje cka te ve ne dyshim ajeti kuranore
dhe besoj se eke te qarte se mbulesa ne islam nuk eshte tradite,sepse po te ishte ashtu si mendon mendja yte,ndoshta Zoti do u dashte te na urdheron neve burave ti mbulojm kokat me ato shamiat e zeza qe te na mbroj nga rera dhe vapa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Mos eshte mbulimi i kokes tradit arabe e jo muslimane ???? Mos ka vazhdu tradita , duke marr parasysh poziten gjeografike edhe kushtet klimatike ateher shifet qe ne Arabi duhet te mbulohen per shkak te reres etj


Bravo xhamia bravo, me ne fund arrite ta kapesh arsyen e mbulimit koke e kembe te grave.

----------


## Milkway

> Mbulesa ne Islam eshte urdher dhe jo tradite,nese kete eke ditur (besoj se po)ateher duhet te mendosh para se te shkruash,sepse te thuhet per nje urdher te krijuesit se eshte tradite e jo urdher nga zoti ateher ben mekate,ti mund te thuash:nuk thash se sesht urdher nga zoti!! e un te them nese eke ditur se eshte urdher nga Zoti mos thuashe duket se eshte tradite arabe,pershkak reres.....ke kujdes mos i perziej gjerat....un po te isha si ti do thoja,edhe femrat jo muslimane kan qen te mbuluara ndoshta se kan qen te krishtera....e sipas bibles duhet ta dijsh se femra duhet te mbulohet(mos hyjm ne teme tjeter)
> 
> e sa i perket asaj qe thua se te ve edhe ne me dyshim dhe citon ajet kuranor.behu pak me i qarte se cka don te thuash sepse nuk te kuptova,mos don te thuash se ajeti nuk te pershtatet me veten tende apo me logjiken tende apo me kushtete moderne te jetes.....vec mos haro ne Islam nuk ka sic duam ne,ka regulla te cilat jan perkufizu para 1500 viteve,te vjen mir ty ose jo eshte krejt nje problem i yty personal 
> 
> pres pergjigje cka te ve ne dyshim ajeti kuranore
> dhe besoj se eke te qarte se mbulesa ne islam nuk eshte tradite,sepse po te ishte ashtu si mendon mendja yte,ndoshta Zoti do u dashte te na urdheron neve burave ti mbulojm kokat me ato shamiat e zeza qe te na mbroj nga rera dhe vapa


Pershendetje Njoni 

Shiko sepse me duket se ke lexu fare ajetin Kur'anor . Te thash qe ne film (nese paraqet realishte jeten e ateherit ) femnat qe adhurojn zotat(ne shumes)  kan qen te mbuluara njelloj si muslimanet sot , nese sme beson urdhero e shiko . 

Kurse sa per ajet qe me ve ne dyshim lexoje : 24:31. 
Thuaju edhe besimtareve të ndalin shikimet e tyre, të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre, të mos zbulojnë stolitë e tyre përveç atyre që janë të dukshme, *le të vejnë shamitë mbi krahrorin e tyre* dhe të mos ua tregojnë bukuritë e tyre askujt përveç burrave të vet, babajve të vet ose babajve të burrave të vet, djemve të vet ose djemve të burrave të vet, vëllazërve të vet ose djemve të vëllezërve të vet, apo djemve të motrave të veta, ose grave të tyre (që u përmenden) dhe robreshave, të cilat i kanë në pronësinë e tyre, ose shërbetorëve nga meshkujt të cilët nuk ndiejnë nevojë për femrat ose fëmijët nuk kanë arritur pjekurinë për gra. Le të mos kërcasin me këmbët e tyre për të zbuluar fshehtësinë nga stolitë e tyre. Pendohuni të gjithë te All-llahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim

Thot ajeti : Le ti vejne shamit mbi kraherorat e tyre ...... 

Nuk thot ti ven mbi koke  :buzeqeshje:  , besoj se e ke kuptu .

----------


## pejani34

> Mvaret cilat jan pjesët e turpshme të trupit...psh per mu pjeset e turpshme jan : organet seksuale te mashkullit dhe te femres,b.tha,zbulimi i kembeve deri te b... pastaj cicat etj etj...ama per muslimanët "ekstrem" zbulimi i dores eshte pjese e turpshme ,zbulimi i kokës,flokëve pjesë e turpshme zbulimi i këmbëve deri tek gjujte pjese e turpshme pastaj hapja pak e gjoksit e turpshme me bikini femra n`pllazh e turpshme....etj etj femra duhet te vishet ashtu si i ka hije një femre e jo të mbulohet nga koka deri në këmbë...


krejt qka praktikoni ju ja te turpshme.

sidomos postimet privete

----------


## Milkway

> Mvaret cilat jan pjesët e turpshme të trupit...psh per mu pjeset e turpshme jan : organet seksuale te mashkullit dhe te femres,b.tha,zbulimi i kembeve deri te b... pastaj cicat etj etj...ama per muslimanët "ekstrem" zbulimi i dores eshte pjese e turpshme ,zbulimi i kokës,flokëve pjesë e turpshme zbulimi i këmbëve deri tek gjujte pjese e turpshme pastaj hapja pak e gjoksit e turpshme me bikini femra n`pllazh e turpshme....etj etj femra duhet te vishet ashtu si i ka hije një femre e jo të mbulohet nga koka deri në këmbë...


O Kronik a ki pa mas pari qeto qe pi thu ?? Jo se je ende i ri ......adoleshent hesapi , ki rritje te madhe hormonesh nuk mundesh me kontrollu veten dhe fjalet qe i thu , kshtu qe me mire mos shkruaj , e kam thene dhe lart .

----------


## Mau_kiko

Nje fakt te cilin e kam vene re edhe une. Nuk thuhet gjekundi ne Kur'an se femra duhet te mbulohet koke e kembe dhe mos ti shihet asnje pjes e trupit. Me duket se vertet zakonet e vendit Arab jane ngaterruar me fene. Jane ndryshuar edhe gjera te tjera, per keq. Si psh: nuk thot gjekundi ne Kur'an se femra duhet te rrije e pazhvilluar nga ana intelektuale dhe te mos shkollohet, sic bejne shume "fetare" ne vende te ndryshme ne gadishullin arabik ose ne vendet muslimane. ndonjehere duket siku feja ngaterrohet me zakonet e vendit ose me ndryshimet ne shpjegime qe mund tu bejne njerezit.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ka shum tradita ne vendet arabike qe nuk burojne nga Kurani, ekzistojne shum tradita te cilat jane tradita para islamike dhe te njejtat tradita i jane mveshur vese islame. 
Ate qe ne mund te diskutojme ketu eshte se a kane ose nuk kane baza keto tradita. Mbulimi i femres eshte nje nga keto ceshtje per te cilat dijetar musliman duhet te mendojme mire para se te sjellin "ligje" , sepse behet fjale per ligje qe do te respektohen nga njerezit e jo kafshet, ne kete rast behet fjale per femrat. 

Personalisht jam i mendimit qe keto tradita nuk kane kane vend dhe nuk burojne nga Kurani, sidomos kur folim per burkat, por ja qe ne arabi saudite veshja e burkave eshte e detyrume me ligj!!!

Tjeter tradite qe nuk nuk buron nga Kurani eshte edhe gurezimi deri ne vdekje, por perseri praktikohet. 
Shumica e ketyre traditave mbeshtetjen e tyre e gjejne neper hadithe e jo ne Kuran.
Dhe ajo qe eshte me kritike eshte se nuk din njeri kujt me i busuar!!!

Psh. njeri nder personat qe ka transmetuar me shum hadithe , mbi 5000 hadithe, eshte Ebu Hurejra. 
Disa dijetar e quajne Ebu Hurejren njeri te besueshem e ca te tjere e quajne mashtrues. Keto qe i them , nuk i them nga mendja ime, por ekzistojne te dhena sipas te cilave psh Ebu Hurejra ishte akuzuar per vjedhje te buxhetit nga ana e Omarit r.a. dhe poashtu i akuzuar per shpifje nga ana e Aishes R.A.

Ajo qe na mbetet neve eshte qe te vendosim se sa kane baza keto akuza  ose jo dhe ne te njejten kohe ti studjojme keto ligje ne menyre renjesore qe mos marim dike ne qaf kot me kot.

GV_USA

----------


## eldaS

Mbulimi i flokeve ka qene urdher qe ne kohen e profetit te pare ne bote. Islami ka qene gjithmone i njejte, vetem se jane muslimanet ato qe i zbatojne te urdhrat e zotit. Me keqardhje e them qe njerezit qe i perkasin fese krishtere etj, marrin nga feja vetem ato gjera qe ato pelqejne, dhe lejne ato qe u duken kot. por me me shum keqardhje them qe edhe vet muslimanet, sidomos ne shqiperi i harrojne rregullat e islamit, dhe prape se prape e quajne veten musliman. si munded qe nje njeri qe rri rrugeve duke pire etj ta quaj veten musliman??  zoti ka udhezuar qe grate bashke me  meshkujt te vishen me modesti. Hijab....qe ne shqip njerezit e perkthejne si "shamia" e kokes...NUK eshte vetem nje shami koke...eshte nje uniform. nuk munded qe vetem to mbulosh ato pjese qe ke apo nuk ke qejf ti..nqs do te jesh musliman atehere zbato te gjith rregullat. perndryshe mos a turpero veten, por ik.

gjithashtu, alkoli edhe mishi derrit kane qene gjithmone harram...nuk eshte se u bene harram vetem ne kohen a profetit Muhammed (saw)...sepse athere i do te thote se profetet si Isai (as) kane konsumuar alkol >>>kane bere gabim....si mundet te bej gabime nje profet huh??

[shia muslim]

----------


## celyy

I ftoj muslimant mos te debatojn me hapesin e ksaj teme dhe perkrahesit e tij.
Leni ne tja bojn qefin vetes, e shofin qe ska kurxho edhe e lojn edhe kta vet.

----------


## BESIIM

> I ftoj muslimant mos te debatojn me hapesin e ksaj teme dhe perkrahesit e tij.
> Leni ne tja bojn qefin vetes, e shofin qe ska kurxho edhe e lojn edhe kta vet.



Pse u dashka mos me debatue per kete te me hapesin e temes , na trego qka je kunder qe njeri po mundohet ta ndaj traditen arabe nga feja e paster Islame.
Une te pergezoj Xhamia, keso iniciativa na nevoiten ,por te lutem na sillni akoma shkrime e sqarime.
Une jam dakord me kete, edhe une besoj qe arabet na e kan prishur fen islame te vertet.
Me shume Hadithe qe i kan interprartuer ato ne te vertet kan qene tradita arabe
Psh burkat si e ka sqaruar Gostivari

----------


## Milkway

> I ftoj muslimant mos te debatojn me hapesin e ksaj teme dhe perkrahesit e tij.
> Leni ne tja bojn qefin vetes, e shofin qe ska kurxho edhe e lojn edhe kta vet.


Pse o celyy ?? Qfare kam gabim ?? Nese eshte kshtu gabim sjelle mire ??? 

Sjelle argumente qe e kam une gabim ??

----------


## bombona

nga te lindi ky dyshim mor xhamia tani ee?????????

----------


## alDI

> I ftoj muslimant mos te debatojn me hapesin e ksaj teme dhe perkrahesit e tij.
> Leni ne tja bojn qefin vetes, e shofin qe ska kurxho edhe e lojn edhe kta vet.


Mjafton te shofesh se kush i perkrah idete heretike qe kane xhamia dhe gostivari dhe do e kupton se sa larg islamit jane keta te dy.

Simbas shume prej ketyre islamofobeve, te vetmit musliman te sakt qe ka ky forum jane xhamia dhe GV, sepse te vetmit qe perkrahin idete heretike te heretikeve jane po keta te dy.

----------


## bombona

> Mjafton te shofesh se kush i perkrah idete heretike qe kane xhamia dhe gostivari dhe do e kupton se sa larg islamit jane keta te dy.
> 
> Simbas shume prej ketyre islamofobeve, te vetmit musliman te sakt qe ka ky forum jane xhamia dhe GV, sepse te vetmit qe perkrahin idete heretike te heretikeve jane po keta te dy.


ti na a marrsh te keqen ne te tjerve more vesht mora thuaj....... :rrotullo syte:  :xx:  :Lulja3:

----------


## buja_20

xhamia!!
 ka mjaft argumente qe shamia duhet te mbahet..

nese nuk je dakord me ate qe sipas besimit islam nuk duheka te mbaheka atëherë urdhero e na sjell fakte e mos shkrauj gjera qe nuk i takon nje muslimani te bej nje gje te tille..

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Mjafton te shofesh se kush i perkrah idete heretike qe kane xhamia dhe gostivari dhe do e kupton se sa larg islamit jane keta te dy.
> 
> Simbas shume prej ketyre islamofobeve, te vetmit musliman te sakt qe ka ky forum jane xhamia dhe GV, sepse te vetmit qe perkrahin idete heretike te heretikeve jane po keta te dy.


Heretik hmmm!!! Ishte interesante se quhemi heretik dhe askush psh deri me sot nuk i ka degjuar qendrimet tona dhe argumentat tona!!!

Kurejshit e quajten a.s. Muhamedin genjeshtar pa mos e lene as te flasi , deri sa erdhi ne vend ngjarje Hamza R.A. , i cili ne fjalet e atij kurejshit qe akuzonte profetin per genjshtra iu kthy me fjalet "ku eshte genjeshtra , ku eshte e vertete, juve as nuk e keni lene njeriut te flase dhe e akuzoni per genjeshter!!!" . 

E njejta ndodh ketu ne forum. Zotri Aldi na quan heretik po mos u munduar aspak qe ti degjoj qendrimet tona, akoma pa mos fol , pa mos thene asnje fjale , Xhamia dhe une personalisht etiketohemi si heretik!!!

Me mire "heretik" se sa shkrutpames, me mire "heretik" se sa njeri per te cilin jane mbyllur kureshtjet, me mire heretik se sa te besoj nje person qe nga e shoqja e profetit quhet mashtrues dhe genjshtar.
Me mire "heretik" se sa njeri qe frigohet te bej pyetje per te arritur tek e verteta. 
Me mire "heretik" se sa mendjembyllur si puna e juaj .


GV_USA

----------


## jarigas

> Pershendetje 
> Nje gje tjeter qe e ben edhe me dyshuese eshte nje ajet Kur'anor : 
> 24:31. 
> *Thuaju edhe besimtareve* të ndalin shikimet e tyre, të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre, të mos zbulojnë stolitë e tyre përveç atyre që janë të dukshme, *le të vejnë shamitë mbi krahrorin e tyre* dhe të mos ua tregojnë bukuritë e tyre askujt përveç burrave të vet, babajve të vet ose babajve të burrave të vet, djemve të vet ose djemve të burrave të vet, vëllazërve të vet ose djemve të vëllezërve të vet, apo djemve të motrave të veta, ose grave të tyre (që u përmenden) dhe robreshave, të cilat i kanë në pronësinë e tyre, ose *shërbetorëve nga meshkujt të cilët nuk ndiejnë nevojë për femrat* ose fëmijët nuk kanë arritur pjekurinë për gra. Le të mos kërcasin me këmbët e tyre për të zbuluar fshehtësinë nga stolitë e tyre. Pendohuni të gjithë te All-llahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim . 
> 
> 
> Ps Gimi nese ka nderhyrje jashte teme fshi gjitha ose nese eshte nevoja edhe mbylle temen .


*Pergezime xhamia.....je njeri qe del jashte skemave, dhe kjo gje te ben njeri te lire....

Une do te doja te perqendroheshe vetem ne ajetin qe ke sjelle.Nga pjesa e nenvizuar duket qarte qe flitej per nje tradite, te cilen ai ua keshillonte "edhe besimtareve"....

E do te te terhiqja verejtjen edhe mbi nje fraze tjeter(me te kuqe)....mos e kishte fjalen per eunuket????A nuk tregon ky varg qarte egzistencen e homoseksualeve dhe bashkejetesen me ta pa kurrfare konflikti???*

----------

